# Ist der Monitor gut zum zocken?



## xxgamer09xx (4. November 2011)

Hey Com,

nach ein bisschen suchen im Internet, bin ich auf diesen Bildschirm hier gestoßen:

24" (60,90cm) Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H 16:9 (24) rose black - Computer Shop

Nun meine Frage, ob der Bildschirm gut zum zocken ist, oder ob ihr andere empfehlt?

Sind die knapp 180€ gut angelegt?  

mfg
xxgamer09xx


----------



## Firefighter45 (4. November 2011)

Wenn du nicht gerade ein Montags Modell erwischst spricht nix dagegen, anhand der Daten schein der gut zu sein.


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

Laut Daten spricht nichts gegen den von dir ausgesuchen Monitor.
Falls du noch offen für Alternativen bist, würde ich dir diesen hier vorschlagen.
24'" (60,96cm) Asus VK246H 2ms 20000:1 schwarz HDMI /WCam - Computer Shop


----------



## derP4computer (4. November 2011)

> Signaleingang:                 HDMI, VGA


Hat zwar "nur" zwei Eingänge, aber ansonsten gut.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (5. November 2011)

Ok, danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. November 2011)

Sooo....habe mich doch noch mal umgeschaut und ein paar Modelle in die engere Auswahl gezogen. Nun ist das Problem, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden kann  

1. 24" (61,00cm) Asus VE248H Schwarz 1920x1080 HDMI/DVI-D/VGA - Computer Shop -

2. 24" (60,96cm) Iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1 Schwarz 1920x1080 DVI-D/HDMI/VGA -

3. 23" (58,00cm) LG Electronics TFT 16:9 LG E2341V-BN 5ms LED (DAH/5.0/FULL-HD/bk)

Welchen dieser 3 Bildschirme würdet ihr nehmen? Welcher eignet sich denn jetzt am besten zum zocken?


----------



## Pixy (6. November 2011)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde den nehmen.

Dieser hat sich bereits bewährt und ist recht neu.

Anschlüsse: VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI

Dieser ist neuer als der von dir. Und er soll ein verdammt gutes Bild haben.


----------



## Malcorium (6. November 2011)

Ich suche im Moment auch ein Monitor und ich bin bei diesen gelandet Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" oder Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24". Die sind ein bisschen teurer aber da sollte man sich mal überlegen wie lange man vor so einem Monitor sitzt.


----------



## Tambob (6. November 2011)

Iiyama kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Tolles Allrounder.  Zumindest bei meinem E2773HDS ist das der Fall.
 Benutze es bestimmt 4std/Tag, 60% Zocken (Console und PC) 30% BD/Vidstreams gucken, 10% Bildbearbeitung.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. November 2011)

Ok gut denke werde mir den:

24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer

bestellen, wenn nichts mehr dagegen spricht ^^ ?


----------



## Tambob (6. November 2011)

Dann hol es dir Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. November 2011)

Wo sollte ich am besten bestellen?  Empfehlungen besonders bei Bildschirmen irgendwo zu bestellen?


----------



## Tambob (6. November 2011)

Mindfactory ist schon ein guter Laden. Aber benutze Geizhals oder Idealo um den Warenkorb zu füllen. Meistens springen für dich noch ein paar Euro Rabatt raus. Ist ein Tip die mir schon eine gute Summe gespart hat.

WICHTIG! Wenn du noch ein bissl sparen willst, mach vom Midnight Shopping gebrauch. Bei Mindfactory kann man sich nämlich die Versandkosten sparen, wenn man zwischen 00:00 und 06:00 bestellt. 

Falls dir kein Weihnachtsgeschenk einfällt kann ich einen Ergotron MX LCD Arm für Tischmontage auch empfehlen. Das macht spaß beim Zocken!


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. November 2011)

Ok 

Die Graka kommt zu Weihnachten erst ^^ Der Monitor kauf ich mir zu meinem B-Day, also morgen ^^


----------



## Tambob (6. November 2011)

Dann alles Gute zum Geburtstag (fast.)

Ich hab am 18. Geburtstag. Ich krieg ein Fanatech GT2 Lenkrad Setup.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. November 2011)

^^ Danke (fast )

Cooool...  Gibt es sonst noch Läden mit guten Bewertung und Erfahrungen? ^^


----------



## LeCPU (6. November 2011)

Hi, der Monitor scheint ja gut zu sein .

Zum Thema Shop würde ich dir raten, einfach bei Geizhals die günstigsten Händler rauszusuchen und dann da Erfahrungsberichte zu lesen...


-Le-


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. November 2011)

Ok dann werde ich mal guckn


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

> Cooool...  Gibt es sonst noch Läden mit guten Bewertung und Erfahrungen? ^^


 
- Mindfactory
- Hardwareversand.de
- Home of Hardware
- Alternate
- redcoon
- VibuOnline
- Amazon.de

Die sind mir jetzt mal so spontan eingefallen.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (7. November 2011)

So letzte Absegnung , werde gleich bestellen: Ich frage nur noch einmal weil ich wirklich sicher sein moechte  Also werde jetzt den voher gelinkten iiyama nehmen und bei mindfactory bestellen  Gut so ?


----------



## Tambob (7. November 2011)

Ja, das passt so! Vergiss nicht bei Mindfactory erst ab 00:00 zu bestellen.

Du erinnerst mich an mein PC & Moniter Kauf vor 2 Monate. Lol

Aber Sicher ist Sicher, gel?!


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

der Monitor ist gut, ein Freund von mir hats und er ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (7. November 2011)

Ja weil es gibt einmal den 73er und den 75er welchen denn jetzt? 

73 : iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

75: iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Tambob (7. November 2011)

Ene, Mene, Miste, es rappelt in der Kiste...


----------



## xxgamer09xx (7. November 2011)

Aus Ende, es wird dieser hier jetzt: 
24" (60,96cm) Iiyama E2475HDS-B1 LED HDMI Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Wenn er da ist werde ich auch kurz etwas dazu schreiben und meine Bewertung abgeben ^^


----------



## Kaid (8. November 2011)

dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass damit 



xxgamer09xx schrieb:


> Aus Ende, es wird dieser hier jetzt:
> 24" (60,96cm) Iiyama E2475HDS-B1 LED HDMI Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> 
> Wenn er da ist werde ich auch kurz etwas dazu schreiben und meine Bewertung abgeben ^^


----------



## xxgamer09xx (9. November 2011)

So Monitor ist grade gekommen hab ihn ausgepackt,angeschlossen und getestet und ich muss sagen es ist einfach nur ein geiles Teil. Super Auflösung,die Fargeb sind auch top --> er ist einfach nur top meiner Meinung nach  Echte Empfehlung !


----------



## LeCPU (13. November 2011)

Hi, freut mich für dich, dass du den richtigen Monitor gefunden hast.

Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche, konnte mich aber noch nicht entscheiden...  
Dann habe ich auch noch gesehen, dass sehr viele verschiedene Iiyama´s empfohlen werden! Du könntest nicht mal ein Bild von deinem reinstellen? Die Bilder die ich von deinem Modell in Google,... gesehen habe, waren sehr verpixelt...

Grüße


----------

